# Roof over patio with a U-shaped house!



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

TRISTRAM said:


> I have a U-shaped house, courtyard in the middle (concrete). Roof on all three sides angled into courtyard. I want to put a roof over it. How can I do this without it getting cramped or dark? Easiest is straight off the roof, but then the height is really low. Any suggestions or links?


Good gutters and raise the roof on the patio a foot or two to let light in and give more height. JMHO


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Shed style roof that's ran all the way to the peak of the center section.
There is no way to keep the other rooms from getting darker unless you add some sky lights to the new roof.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd set it on posts, detached from the house, and raised about 3" above the gutters on the house, AND I'd canterlever it two-three foot across the existing house roof on all three sides. Make sure the gutters and roof areas can all be accessed for replacement or repairs in the future. Shingle roofs need to be replaced every 20 years or so.


----------

